# This new Milwaukee tool will probably be a flop



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I saw this in the advertimsements on the side of the site and had to post this one ....... What anyone would want with this tool is beyond me...

I need to feel my way through the toilet bowl with my general wire auger 
and* let the force flow through me* to find the tooth brush or break up a clog.. 

With my luck it would get caught on the down side of the clog and it would not have enough power to yank it back through or the battery will run out at the very worst time possible.....:blink:..

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2576-21


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Gear Junkie can tell you. http://www.plumbingzone.com/showthread.php?p=1112530


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Master Mark said:


> I saw this in the advertimsements on the side of the site and had to post this one ....... What anyone would want with this tool is beyond me...
> 
> I need to feel my way through the toilet bowl with my general wire auger
> and* let the force flow through me* to find the tooth brush or break up a clog..
> ...


Our office is planning on trying one of these out since one of our local suppliers gets us really great deals on Milwaukee tools. Looks like you can go manual mode, and if anything at least customer will be like "Damn I don't have one of those. Please Mr Plumber take my money now!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

They did get me one of these for my truck. It's been ok for the drains I have cleared mind you I don't do a lot of drain calls, but so far she has been good to me. The main thing is to be sure to have charged batteries! And I do think the bucket looks BA but that's just me









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

5onthefloor said:


> Our office is planning on trying one of these out since one of our local suppliers gets us really great deals on Milwaukee tools. Looks like you can go manual mode, and if anything at least customer will be like "Damn I don't have one of those. Please Mr Plumber take my money now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That’s true, but the first time I gotta go get the hand auger off the truck that things going back to the shop.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> They did get me one of these for my truck. It's been ok for the drains I have cleared mind you I don't do a lot of drain calls, but so far she has been good to me. The main thing is to be sure to have charged batteries! And I do think the bucket looks BA but that's just me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those. Wish I didn’t waste my money and waited for the m18. Ok for pvc, dug not galvanized.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Double tap


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I don’t think chonkie has given us a review yet....


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> I have one of those. Wish I didn’t waste my money and waited for the m18. Ok for pvc, dug not galvanized.


Yeah it doesn't have a lot of torque so it works well with the stoppages I've encountered, ks stoppage thru 2"CO and I did clear a tub drain on an old cast system

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I would never buy 12v tools, 18v only for me. At the very least because I hate having more than one kind of battery. All my cordless and batteries need to interchange.

And that electric toilet auger looks like a pos for milwaukee fanboys. I would pick my extendable general auger over anything anyday.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

skoronesa said:


> I would never buy 12v tools, 18v only for me. At the very least because I hate having more than one kind of battery. All my cordless and batteries need to interchange.
> 
> And that electric toilet auger looks like a pos for milwaukee fanboys. I would pick my extendable general auger over anything anyday.


That's the thing I don't buy shop does. If it can't do the job I get to pass it on to one of the other crews. For now, manual auger is my tool. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> That's the thing I don't buy shop does. If it can't do the job I get to pass it on to one of the other crews. For now, manual auger is my tool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I love your profile pic btw. I unfortunately have to say that to customers quite frequently lolliez:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

skoronesa said:


> I love your profile pic btw. I unfortunately have to say that to customers quite frequently lolliez:laughing::laughing:


I'd imagine if you see alot of drains, you're gonna end up saying it. I think you're the first one to actually notice it. That's of course from the great episode about the Stone Cutters

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

When is Milwaukee gonna be making 18v portable air compressor? ?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

rjbphd said:


> When is Milwaukee gonna be making 18v portable air compressor? ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


It's prob in the works 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Those dang hand electric drum machine are friggin wrist breakers, hate them.


----------

